

Crowsnest – Crash Reports for Connected Products - ianawilson
http://crowsnest.io

======
realusername
I would probably be interested (we are selling connected products in my
company) but unfortunately there is no screenshots so it's hard to figure out
what the company is exactly doing. I subscribed to the mailing-list anyway
just in case.

Could someone of the company provide some details on what the product is doing
? (if the OP is from the company), it might be useful to other people.

~~~
ianawilson
Hi, yes, I'm a cofounder from Crowsnest.

There are two pieces: 1) A firmware library that runs on the device that has
APIs for logging, assertions, and we're planning some other features to help
gather data from the device (configurable by your firmware engineers,
according to your resources). 2) A cloud backend that collects and analyzes
the data sent from the device, with an interface for you to be able to search
for a particular device, look at trends, or set up notifications. Is there
something I can elaborate on in more detail?

I will look at putting some screens up shortly. Thanks for the suggestion!

~~~
taylorwc
Ian-- can you share an email address? Interested in learning more about
Crowsnest

~~~
ianawilson
Glad you're interested!

My email is ian (at) crowsnest (dot) io. Alternatively, you can signup on the
front page, and I'll reach out to you a little later today.

------
jreichhold
Great group who recently went through Techstars Seattle and identified a very
needed area of technology.

